# Help, my puppy ate plastic!



## Tioy (Sep 12, 2012)

Should I rush to the vet or wait and see if it comes out!?
My puppy, Zingo, has now got his adult teeth and they are so much stronger. He chewed of the top of a plastic spoon that he has had as a toy since we got him(I use to use it for cooking). He must have swallowed it!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

How much did he eat? Call vet first & feed him bread it will coat it & make it pass easier.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Yup, if I were you I would call the vet or just go in. I don't think it matter how big the piece is that fact that worries me is that it is plastic and it can puncture. Give bread meanwhile.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

How's you pup today?


----------



## Tioy (Sep 12, 2012)

I spoke to the vet and they said that we should have come within 2 hours (so Zingo could have vomitted it up). Since so many hours had passed the bits where now in his intestins. We have been instructed to watch him and his temperature closely, also give him boiled fish in small portions.

Thanks everyone for your help (I wrote this 5 am, Swedish time)!

Some of it came out this morning and afternoon, but I am not sure if all is out. He seems more sleepy than usual and farts a lot (also burping). My husband is so calm, and I am NOT!!

Thinking of going to the vet tomorrow, just in case. Even thinking of lying and say that he has vomited, so they will give us an appointment.

The plastic piece missing from the spoon, is about 1cm x 3 cm. I think he chewed it into pieces!
Am I over reacting? What would you have done?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Not providing accurate information to the vet is a bad idea. They can't provide appropriate advice if they don't have an accurate history. I'd follow the vets advice and keep a close watch on him. The fact that he's already passed some of it is a good sign.


----------



## Tioy (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks, just so worried! Of course you are right, I will watch him. Lying to the vet to get an appointment was a bad and desperate idea that would only calm me not help Zingo.
He is sleeping now and I really hope all will be better tomorrow.

I really have to go through all his toys. Today he almost managed to bit of a piece of his rubber duck (a toy for dogs), luckily I saw it in time.

Since his new teeth came, he seems to be able to chew of almost anything.
What toys are safe?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Puppy*

I would only give him Kong toys-they are sturdy -always watch him when he has a toy. Puppies eat everything!

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2750598


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Don't know about the vets in Sweden but here I just go on and wait until they can take me in. I understand that others have appointments and stuff but if I have an emergency (even if the emergency is just in my poor simple mind) I expect to be taken care of. We have used the same vet clinic for the past 30+ years and they know that there are times they have to put up with my emotional BS.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Also, if you want to know overreacting - couple months ago our Rose got in the bathroom and took a plastic cup that I used for her in the tub. She hid under the bed and chewed it. When I got home I went ballistic on everyone responsible to leaving the bathroom door open and not checking on her after they closed the bathroom door. I stuck my hand in her mouth and made her vomit and then stuffed tons of bread in her. I stayed up with her all night on her doggy bed watching her every breath and movement. Then for the next two days picked every #2 to make sure everything was out.


----------



## Tioy (Sep 12, 2012)

I have now removed all his old toys and replaced them with different kong items! This since he is chewing of all his toys. So now he only has kongs and chewing bones. I never expected this when the adult teeth came out.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Have more pieces come out in todays poops?

Some dogs just chew and then eat the remnants! None of my past dogs did, but Bryley does!:doh: He has his antlers, kongs, Paw-zell ball, big black Holee ball and a Chuckit always available to play with- those he has not chewed apart. 
But then I have a whole other bin of toys that he gets only with direct supervisions and interaction with me. This contains his stuffed animals, Wubba, Kong Tugger Knots (his fav!) and rope toys. He gets very excited when I start digging in their because he knows a good toy is coming out!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

watch the belching... belching alot can be a symptom of a blockage ....


----------

